
Workers are ghosting their employers - tomerv
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/12/12/workers-are-ghosting-their-employers-like-bad-dates/
======
anoncoward111
In my opinion, it's happening due to low unemployment rates AND low wages.
Wage growth has been weak, and that has a lot to do with the decline in labor-
force participation.

In addition to that, there's certainly been a cultural shift in the United
States that I personally think is great. Workplaces are more casual and bosses
can't necessarily demand undying support from their employees anymore.

I think the message is clear-- treat employees fairly, or they will ghost you.

If employees stil ghost you, then well, "It's Just Business, Nothing
Personal."

